# How much Spanish do you need to live in Guadalajara?



## Queserasera

Guadalajara is known to have a large community of English speaking expats. Some things I've read indicate you need a good knowledge of Spanish to live there. On the other hand, I've read blogs by some Americans who live there who don't seem to have a very high level of Spanish. 

I'm considering Guadalajara among several possible places to retire in Mexico, but I have quite a ways to go and therefore plenty of time to improve my Spanish. Based on my last Spanish class a few months ago, I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. I'll probably do just fine getting around on vacation but probably would have a hard time calling a plumber if I were living there.

Is there anyone who lives there who can enlighten me?


----------



## Steve Hazzard

Queserasera said:


> Guadalajara is known to have a large community of English speaking expats. Some things I've read indicate you need a good knowledge of Spanish to live there. On the other hand, I've read blogs by some Americans who live there who don't seem to have a very high level of Spanish.
> 
> I'm considering Guadalajara among several possible places to retire in Mexico, but I have quite a ways to go and therefore plenty of time to improve my Spanish. Based on my last Spanish class a few months ago, I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. I'll probably do just fine getting around on vacation but probably would have a hard time calling a plumber if I were living there.
> 
> Is there anyone who lives there who can enlighten me?


Welcome to the forum! I am living in the US and plan to move to Mexico during 2010. In my opinion, you should have a conversational knowledge of the Spanish language. Like English in the US, each area of Mexico has its own dialectal Spanish. You should assume that you will require an "every day" or "street level" proficiency in Spanish. You note that you have sufficient time before you retire to Mexico, I would suggest that you use that time to your best advantage to learn the Spanish language, both written and spoken. Your cultural inclusion is always best when you are proficient in the native language! I am proficient in written Spanish but I am muy mal in spoken Spanish. I would suggest that you learn the basics of the language and then attend a language school when you make the move to Mexico. I will be moving to Cuernavaca which has several excellent language schools. A good language school would be an asset to whatever location you choose.


----------



## sparks

I think you are referring to the Guadalajara area in general which includes Chapala/Ajijic. Gringos get lost in the huge population of the city itself. You can get by with little Spanish around Ajijic .... but after all, this is Mexico


----------



## Queserasera

No, I do _not_ mean the Guadalajara _area in general_, I mean the city specifically. I have no interest in Chapala/Ajijic.


----------



## sparks

> would have a hard time calling a plumber if I were living there


In the city ... yes you would. Start learning Spanish


----------



## synthia

I lived in a small Japanese city for a year speaking virtually no Japanese. My employer got all the basics set up for me, took me to rent an apartment, to a bank to open an account, utilities, all the basics. I never learned much Japanese, and I got along OK. However, I knew I was only there for a year, so really settling in wasn't a concern. You'll survive, but survival isn't going to be enough if you are going to be there for a long time.


----------



## Steve Hazzard

synthia said:


> I lived in a small Japanese city for a year speaking virtually no Japanese. My employer got all the basics set up for me, took me to rent an apartment, to a bank to open an account, utilities, all the basics. I never learned much Japanese, and I got along OK. However, I knew I was only there for a year, so really settling in wasn't a concern. You'll survive, but survival isn't going to be enough if you are going to be there for a long time.


I had the opportunity to be in Tokyo for 2 weeks during the Viet-Nam War in 1968. Although I got by without any knowledge of Japanese, having a basic understating of the language would have made my experience much more memorable before I had to return to the jungles of Viet-Nam!


----------



## synthia

Japanese is very difficult. Studies show that it takes 18 months to achieve the same proficiencey in Japanese that most people reach in Spanish after just 3 months study.

There have been posts here that indicate places with large expat communities, like Chapala, are difficult for those who want to learn Spanish because English is so widely spoken.

I'm sure the OP could survive, function, and live comfortably with minimal Spanish and a lot of struggle. Being happy and settled is another thing altogether.


----------



## Steve Hazzard

synthia said:


> Japanese is very difficult. Studies show that it takes 18 months to achieve the same proficiencey in Japanese that most people reach in Spanish after just 3 months study.
> 
> There have been posts here that indicate places with large expat communities, like Chapala, are difficult for those who want to learn Spanish because English is so widely spoken.
> 
> I'm sure the OP could survive, function, and live comfortably with minimal Spanish and a lot of struggle. Being happy and settled is another thing altogether.


I encountered the same situation when I was in Tokyo in 1968. Like other Asian languages, including Vietnamese, Japanese is a very difficult language to learn due to the local dialects and the tonal range of the language. I would suggest nothing less than a conversational proficiency in written and spoken Spanish. Reading Spanish is easy; writing Spanish is another story!


----------



## JohnSoCal

My wife is Mexican, I lived in Mexico and am fluent in Spanish. I cannot imagine living in Mexico and not being able to speak Spanish. Being a tourist in tourist area is one thing but living there is completely different.


----------



## Hallohallo

If you have someone who can speak spanish you aren't going to have a problem, but you should keep learning.

I know someone who came to Mexico a while back and knew no spanish. He met a Mexican girl and got married, learned Spanish here and lived happily ever after


----------



## Guest

Look at it this way - learning Spanish will save you a BOATLOAD of money in Mexico.


----------



## JohnSoCal

GringoCArlos said:


> Look at it this way - learning Spanish will save you a BOATLOAD of money in Mexico.


That is absolutely true.


----------



## hasher

well, when i first moved to mexico many years ago, i couldnt speak, read or write in spanish but i managed. i must say it was a great experience.
it wasnt til i had been here for 3 years i learnt. i didnt go to a school, i learnt by myself. I left the house at about 8am, jumped on different combes (buses) with a pen and note book and returned home at about 2pm.
this went on for about 6 weeks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's an interesting approach to 'immersion' in the language, but does have its limits. I think one should still take enough formal classes to gain a wider range of usage. What you hear on a bus, for example, will be a different manner of speaking than what you would hear in a more 'upscale' environment. It is important to know the differences. It is also much easier to converse with educated people, as they have much more flexibility and, if asked, will help you to correct your own errors.


----------



## hasher

RVGRINGO said:


> That's an interesting approach to 'immersion' in the language, but does have its limits. I think one should still take enough formal classes to gain a wider range of usage. What you hear on a bus, for example, will be a different manner of speaking than what you would hear in a more 'upscale' environment. It is important to know the differences. It is also much easier to converse with educated people, as they have much more flexibility and, if asked, will help you to correct your own errors.


I seems to me that you have an idea that educated people dont take a bus. Well, they do here. Two of my neighbours do, and their are Doctors. So, Yes, you can pick up the correct language.
Not forgetting yours truly, i'm well-educated with an Oxford degree, that' Oxford,UK


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand, and will refrain from editing your 'typos'. 
Sure, educated folks do ride buses but you will also hear a lot of the local slang and idioms; some of which you might not want to use yourself. I recall a friend's story of a trip to Spain, where he was informed at a hotel reception that, "We don't speak Mexican."


----------



## DeaninMexico

I want to get myself enrolled into a formal Spanish class, i've actually never had a Spanish lesson in my life, so imagine I would benefit greatly from it. (If anyone knows of Spanish group classes held in the evening's in the GDL/Zapopan area please let me know, as all the one's i've found are in the morning or immersion classes which are aimed at foreigners staying in the country for a month or so, bringing with them USD, GBP etc).

Mexican people in general are very tolerant with non spanish speakers, when I arrived much of my communication was done by hand signals ha! After 2 years my spanish has gotten better, but working in an american company talking english all day doesnt help me!

I would say if you can communicate, hello, good bye, thank you, where is .. and 'how much' you are off to a great start!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Here is a site with a long list or Spanish instruction resources, including private instructors:

Clases de Español en GUADALAJARA


----------



## hasher

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand, and will refrain from editing your 'typos'.
> Sure, educated folks do ride buses but you will also hear a lot of the local slang and idioms; some of which you might not want to use yourself. I recall a friend's story of a trip to Spain, where he was informed at a hotel reception that, "We don't speak Mexican."


Hello RVGRINGO
"we don't speak Mexican" isnt anything about learning a language, is it. That is just plain ignorance, isnt it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It was probably impolite on the part of the hotel receptionist, but indicated that he immediately knew where the traveler learned his Spanish. Mexican Spanish and Spanish dialects are quite different, as you probably know, in usage and a lot of vocabulary, as well as omission of the 'vosotros' forms in Mexican Spanish outside of the Mass.


----------



## Artster

Queserasera said:


> Guadalajara is known to have a large community of English speaking expats. Some things I've read indicate you need a good knowledge of Spanish to live there. On the other hand, I've read blogs by some Americans who live there who don't seem to have a very high level of Spanish.
> 
> I'm considering Guadalajara among several possible places to retire in Mexico, but I have quite a ways to go and therefore plenty of time to improve my Spanish. Based on my last Spanish class a few months ago, I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. I'll probably do just fine getting around on vacation but probably would have a hard time calling a plumber if I were living there.
> 
> Is there anyone who lives there who can enlighten me?


I agree that the need for speaking Spanish if living in Mexico is very different to that of being a tourist. Guadalajara is a large city and I've lived in different areas of the city. Nine years ago I moved back to the area from Los Angeles and I settled in the San Pedro Tlaquepaque area of GDL Metro. This area has a village feel and has been targeted by a growing number of expats. Although the area is very friendly to expats and they are readily "adopted" into the community, I do see that language would come in handy when dealing with maintenance type hirings. People's willingness to communicate makes up for a lot of it but still, you might need some translation help at times. I see the move being done by other expats though!


----------



## TamiJ

At a minimal, conversational Spanish would be required to live in the city. Think about the different situations you'll be in and will need to express yourself: the grocery store, dealing with your utilities, and medical reasons, just to name a few. If you plan to be in the city itself, definitely begin working on your Spanish. You'll learn even more once you are here and living in Mexico.


----------

